# Freies Fahrtechnik-Training um Neumarkt i. d. Opf.



## Eljay (7. Juni 2013)

Seit gegrüßt liebe Biker/-innen, 
ich (24) bin neu in der Umgebung, neu im Forum und auch ein Neuling im Mountainbiking 

Ich habe mir vorgestellt, dass man vielleicht ein freies Fahrtechnik-Training organisieren könnte. Das Wetter scheint ja endlich mal mitzuspielen 

Es geht darum, dass sich MTB-Begeisterte in der Umgebung NM treffen (ich selber komme aus Berg) und gemeinsam voneinander Lernen und Tipps geben.
Auch mit dem Aspekt, dass man Trails fährt, die man selber vielleicht noch nicht kennt. Stichwort Dillberg 

So der Gedanke... Wer hat Interesse?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-Nicki (24. April 2014)

Hallo Eljay,

ich bin gerade auf dem Beitrag gestoßen. Wie schauts denn mittlerweile bei dir mit dem Mountainbiken aus? Hast du an einem fahrtechniktraining teilgenommen?
Ich bin 23, wohne in Neumarkt, noch Einsteigerin aber will gerne jetzt regelmäßig fahren, am liebsten in der Gruppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eljay (25. April 2014)

Hallo Nicki, 
Schön das sich jemand meldet 
Eigentlich war der Grundgedanke das Leute die die Technik beherrschen ihr Können an weniger erfahrene weitergeben.
Aber Grundsätzlich bin ich immer offen für neue Kontakte im MTB-Bereich. Ich wohne zwar mittlerweile in Nbg, bin aber weiterhin gerne in der oberpfalz unterwegs, wenn du also Lust hast kann man gerne mal was machen


----------



## MTB-Nicki (28. April 2014)

Den Grundgedanke finde ich gut, ich glaube der Bedarf ist auch bei mir da die Technik zu verbessern. vielleicht klappt es ja mal und wir können mal eine runde drehen, momentan ist das wetter ja leider nciht so toll....


----------



## silberko (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Wir treffen uns meist Samstag Nachmittag (so gegen 16:00 Uhr) für so 2 bis 4 Stunden oder Sonntag Vormittag (zwischen 8:00 und 9:00 Uhr Früh) bis Mttag am Parkplatz der Firma Dehn in Mühlhausen und drehen dann ne Runde. Fahren in der Gruppe mit so 4-5 Personen, haben auch Anfänger dabei. Kann auch passieren das wir mal Rennrad fahren ;-) aber da spricht man sich vorher ab.
Wer Interesse hat einfach mal bei mir melden.


----------

